
Ask HN: Stock market and trading blogs or vlogs? - eecks
Do you have any to recommend?
======
cjbenedikt
[http://www.cs.ucsb.edu/~gangw/salpha-
cscw15.pdf](http://www.cs.ucsb.edu/~gangw/salpha-cscw15.pdf)

~~~
eecks
Haven't read it all but it's very interesting. It's in the same space that I
did my final project in college.

> We develop sentiment anal- ysis tools and correlate contributed content to
> the historical performance of relevant stocks.

I did something like this for college but it was correlating news articles to
stock performance.

